# I Bet Sports Picks Free Pick of the day



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 11, 2009)

4-11-09 - NHL

Boston Bruins -120 over Buffalo Sabres


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 11, 2009)

Agh, horrible horrible horrible free pick.  I guess thats why its a free pick, huh? well, heres a better pick for tonight, Phoenix Suns -2 over Minnesota Timberwolves.


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Hey,  well, I hope someone took advantage of the Premium Pick i ended up putting up after the horrible free pick.  I felt so bad, I had to put a piad pick up, and it came through, the Suns smashed them.

Here is the free pick for today:

Chicago Cubs -140 over Milwaukee Brewers


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 12, 2009)

*Happy Easter*

Oh ya, such a great Easter, its starting out that way anyway.  The Tampa Bay Rays are just smashing the Orioles!!!  I had a huge play on them, now I'm just hoping the Yankees can hold on to their 1 run lead!!!


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Happy Easter*



			
				ibetsportspicks said:
			
		

> Oh ya, such a great Easter, its starting out that way anyway.  The Tampa Bay Rays are just smashing the Orioles!!!  I had a huge play on them, now I'm just hoping the Yankees can hold on to their 1 run lead!!!



How much do you put ?


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Happy Easter*



			
				A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> ibetsportspicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had $1100 on the Rays, 550 on the Yankees, 550 on the 76ers.  My small bets are around $200, my larger bets are around $5000. But $1100 on average.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Happy Easter*

That's cool, I would get heart attack if I put so much. :mrgreen: 



			
				ibetsportspicks said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 13, 2009)

I Bet Sports Picks

Boston Red Sox -145 over Oakland Athletics


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 14, 2009)

I Bet Sports Picks - 4-14-09


Boston Red Sox -146 over Oakland Athletics


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 14, 2009)

*Chicago White Sox Game Postponed*

Oh, man.  What a bummer.  Well, the White Sox game has been postponed.  Drag.  The Sox where one of my 2 MLB picks for the day.  Hmmmmm, hopefully it gets started soon.

-Haney
I Bet Sports Picks


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmmm, come on, lets start up this game White Sox, you are putting a damper on the whole day.  I was all excited to have a wager on an early game, get my winnings from it, and then put it on some NBA picks tonight.  I like all 3 NBA games tonight.  So lets go Sox.  Other than the 3 NBA games tonight, we have the wager on the white sox, the free pick on the red sox, and oh, what the heck, ill give you all our other mlb pick, st. louis.  So, the 3 mlb picks of the day are, white sox, red sox, and thre cardinals.  
3 NBA picks as well, 6 plays in all, wow, big day, lets get em again!!!


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody know if the White Sox are going to play today?  Is it still raining?


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, all of today's games have started.  Here is all the plays we had today. 4-14-09

Thank you very much for your purchase and your support.  If there is anything else you need, feel free to contact us at any time.  ibetsports@yahoo.com

4-14-09
Tuesday Final Picks –

Best Bets
Chicago White Sox -135 over Detroit Tigers 6*
St. Louis Cardinals -136 over Arizona Diamondbacks 6*
Miami Heat +8 over Atlanta Hawks 10*
Boston Celtics +5 over Philadelphia 76ers 10*
LA Lakers -6.5 over Utah Jazz 10*

NBA
Miami Heat +8 over Atlanta Hawks 10*
Boston Celtics +5 over Philadelphia 76ers 10*
LA Lakers -6.5 over Utah Jazz 10*

MLB
Florida Marlins +138 over Atlanta Braves 4*
Chicago White Sox -133 over Detroit Tigers 6*
St. Louis Cardinals -136 over Arizona Cardinals 6*

Free Pick – Does not go towards guarantee 
Boston Red Sox -146 over Oakland Athletics


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

2-0 so far today on our 10* NBA picks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boston Celtics WIN!!!


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 15, 2009)

So many games tonight, its nice to have so many games to choose from. NHL Playoffs starting, NBA playoffs about to start, MLB games all day everyday.

I decided to give you all a free pick from my premium picks since I did so well yesterday.  My free pick for the day is Milwaukee Brewers -130 over Cincinatti Reds.


Free Premium Pick - Atlanta Hawks +7 over Memphis Grizzles

Good Luck all


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: I Bet Sports Picks Free Pick of the day 4-17-09*

Free Pick – 4-17-09 – I Bet Sports Picks

Arizona Diamondbacks -147 over San Francisco Giants


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 19, 2009)

*4-19-09 Free Pick*

Utah Jazz vs. LA Lakers under 210.5


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: I Bet Sports Picks Free Pick of the day 4-21-09*

Free Pick 

Florida Marlins -136 over Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 22, 2009)

Toronto Blue Jays -150 over Texas Rangers


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: I Bet Sports Picks Free Pick of the day 4-23-09*

San Antonio Spurs vs. Dallas Mavericks over 190


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 24, 2009)

I Bet Sports Picks





Free Pick for 4-24-09





LA Dodgers -115 over Colorado Rockies


----------



## ibetsportspicks (Apr 27, 2009)

4-27-09





Free Pick – 

Texas Rangers +128 over Baltimore Orioles



I Bet Sports Picks



http://www.ibetsportspicks.com


----------

